
Research ethics: Zero tolerance - barredo
http://www.nature.com/news/research-ethics-zero-tolerance-1.9756
======
jpdoctor
I was at Bell Labs when the Jan Hendrik Schön scandal broke out. Before the
scandal, many of us were convinced that he was headed for a Nobel. (The fellow
across the hall won a Nobel while I was there, so this was not an insane
proposition.) After the scandal: First disbelief, then wanting to know the
truth. After it was fairly well-established, it would have suited me to have
him keel-hauled for two reasons:

1\. Cheating in science makes most of us want to hurl,

2\. Selfishly, I don't want anyone of that ilk anywhere near my organization.

Compare that to banking, in which cheating behavior earns huge bonuses.
(Witness the MBS meltdown of 2008.)

/rant

~~~
barredo
I'll add a link to the Wiki <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sch%C3%B6n_scandal>

------
mathattack
Interesting article. They paint research misconduct as a Chinese problem. I
would be surprised if it doesn't happen a lot in the US too.

~~~
zerostar07
This is another recent retraction scandal from the US:
[http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/resveratrol-...](http://retractionwatch.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/resveratrol-
fraud-case-update-dipak-das-loses-editors-chair-laywer-issues-statement-
refuting-all-charges/#entry)

